# Hesitation under load, TC + Stabilitrak + CEL



## Turbolag (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello, first post here unfortunately but I have been a long time lurker.

2014 LTZ RS with 1.4L automatic and 34,000 on the dot. Located in the U.S.

I went to pass a car doing about 30-35 and gave half throttle. The car downshifted to ~3,000 RPMs and I began accelerating. Suddenly the car began bucking horribly and the check engine light and the TCS light come on. The DIC showed "Service Stabilitrak" and "Service Traction Control" messages. I pulled into an Advanced Auto to have the code read, but they no longer read CEL codes. Get back in the car and drive, without issue or any CELs to Autozone right down the road. They can't read the code unless the CEL is on, but it turned off and the car was running fine. Go to head home, the car is driving fine until I have to accelerate from a stop light up a hill. The same CELs and DIC messages from before but this time without the TCS light. Limped it home and parked it but anytime under load it feels like the TCS kicks in and the engine cuts power. Similar to trying to floor it up a hill in slush. It's going to the dealer Monday but I wanted to know if anyone had experience with this.

Thanks


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Turbolag said:


> Hello, first post here unfortunately but I have been a long time lurker.
> 
> 2014 LTZ RS with 1.4L automatic and 34,000 on the dot. Located in the U.S.
> 
> ...


My cruze does something similar. Sometimes when I floor it to pass someone, the car cuts power for half a second, then continues fine. It's like a mini-jerk. Other than that, the transmission doesn't slip or anything. It's done it since I first got it. Never brought it to the dealer for it because it's hit and miss.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You're still covered under the B2B warranty. Leave the codes on and get it to a dealership.


----------



## mic* (Aug 16, 2016)

If it's under warranty I agree with obermd.

Here is the short version of my somewhat similar experience with the 1.8L manual variant; 

Car started having an intermittent hesitation under low revs and load. Then it had a hesitation severe enough that the TC-off light and ESC (the little car doing a skid) light on the dash illuminated, and the check engine as well. TC and ESC lights would stay illuminated until the engine was turned off. Check engine light was for a P0301 code (engine misfire cylinder 1). Code does not stay stored. I have also had the hesitation occur and ONLY the TC and ESC lights would illuminate without the OBDII throwing a code - ie no check engine light.

After quite a process, in the end, the PCV had failed. Possible quite some time ago. Excess oil had been being drawn through the intake. As a result, spark plugs, cam cover seal, oxygen sensors, and possible more had deteriorated. 

the PCV system is flawed, if for no other reason than that it seems to fall through the cracks in service regimes and it is not an easily serviceable design. But sadly, failure to maintain it / recognise when it is failing won't show itself in any way other than a slow hardly noticeable drop in economy, until all of a sudden, things start going wrong left and right and in various confusing fashions.

I still have not got a good explanation from anyone as to why the TC and ESC lights illuminated under a misfire condition other than that the sensors are sensitive, and they didn't like the driveline jerking about.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Turbolag said:


> Hello, first post here unfortunately but I have been a long time lurker.
> 
> 2014 LTZ RS with 1.4L automatic and 34,000 on the dot. Located in the U.S.
> 
> ...


This takes me back to my time my car acted up, I remember when I would start to pass a car & push the gas it would start to take off good then all at once it starts bucking/jerking & clacking & then blue smoke & engine light would start flashing sometimes it would just come on & then when I let off the gas & let it settle down everything would go back to normal. But as soon as I started getting on the car again it seemed to duplicate the same way. 

I would strongly as advise what *obermd* mentioned leave the codes on don't let them clear them & get it the dealership. Also just a side note, check your oil level.


----------



## boostedcruze97 (Nov 22, 2018)

*Anyone have an answer to why this happens?*



Turbolag said:


> Hello, first post here unfortunately but I have been a long time lurker.
> 
> 2014 LTZ RS with 1.4L automatic and 34,000 on the dot. Located in the U.S.
> 
> ...



My car has been acting identical, and i cant seem to figure it out, does anyone have a solution to whats happening?


----------



## CruzinForABruisn (Aug 23, 2018)

boostedcruze97 said:


> Turbolag said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, first post here unfortunately but I have been a long time lurker.
> ...


-----------------------

My car started acting up exactly like this. What it turned out to be was spark blow-out. This concept was foreign to me, since the Cruze is the first Turbo'ed car I've owned. From what I understand the boost pressure can become so high that it actually blows out the spark. It happens most often if you have ignition system problems or have been tuning to maximize boost. The exact cause in my case was excessive gap on the spark plugs (BRK7E plugs). The gaps were measuring appx 0.0308". Once I decreased to 0.028", the issues went away completely, car has more acceleration, and it actually feels safe to drive! 

Keep in mind that the .030" gap worked great when the plugs were new, but after only 15k miles, perhaps a small amount of buildup/residue created enough "resistance" to cause this problem. 

If this doesn't fix your symptoms, perhaps look at the rest of the ignition (corrosion in/on coils, replacing plugs, etc). Also if you're hearing a hissing noise at idle, you may look into the insanely common PCV system failures plaguing this car.

Hope this helps some future sap like me looking for answers. Or perhaps myself again after I forget that I fixed this once already ?


----------



## Bilodeaut (Jul 4, 2020)

CruzinForABruisn said:


> -----------------------
> 
> My car started acting up exactly like this. What it turned out to be was spark blow-out. This concept was foreign to me, since the Cruze is the first Turbo'ed car I've owned. From what I understand the boost pressure can become so high that it actually blows out the spark. It happens most often if you have ignition system problems or have been tuning to maximize boost. The exact cause in my case was excessive gap on the spark plugs (BRK7E plugs). The gaps were measuring appx 0.0308". Once I decreased to 0.028", the issues went away completely, car has more acceleration, and it actually feels safe to drive!
> 
> ...


I will try that regap ! I have the same issue for more than 6 month and dealer see nothing


----------

